# I had a x-ray before I found out I was pregnant



## joli (Jan 18, 2006)

I am so upset now, on tuesday I had 1 dental x-ray to check a filling I had done a month ago that has been bothering me. On tuesday I was due for AF and I felt like it was coming, so I wasn't to concerned. Today, 4 days late I find out I'm pregnant, I feel like such an idiot, idiot, idiot. What if something happens to my baby, it will be all my fault.





















I can't stop thinking about what I have done. The reason the x-ray was taken was because the dentist thought I might have an abscess from the symptoms I described, but thank goodness it wasn't. So, at least I don't have to worry about further treatment. The only plus side to this is my dentist always uses 2 lead aprons on childbearing aged women. But, I feel awful, has anyone else had a similar experience, or could someone at least give me some hope. I feel terrible.







:


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't have experience but I really bet it will be okay. Like you said, they use those lead aprons and I bet that really helps protect growing babies. Being so tiny at this point too I bet it will all be totally fine. I'm sure many women have been in your position before and have gone on to have perfectly healthy babies. Our bodies are resilient and so are the little lives that grow inside of them.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I did the same thing, had an x-ray before I knew I was pregnant. I kind of think that somehow nature protects our little ones when it's so early we cannot possibly know they are there yet! Just like the moms who go out and go crazy drinking, not knowing they are pregnant yet... their babies are usually just fine!

Thus far my little one seems fine and totally normal and all looks well. Here's what I found when I googled for it...

"'The first thing to say is that dental X-rays are directed far away from your uterus. Secondly, the lead apron shields your uterus and your baby effectively from any radiation. Determining the safety of other types of X-rays during pregnancy is more complicated, but it is clear that diagnostic X-rays rarely pose a threat to the embryo or foetus. Problems are only likely to occur at very high doses, and if the X-rays are actually directed at the abdominal area."

http://www.babyworld.co.uk/features/by_gum.asp

I hope that helps you relax a little!!!


----------



## marketinggirl (Aug 24, 2006)

everything is probably fine. my mom had an xray when she was pregnant in 1978 with me and my twin sister. (i guess this was before, when they did x-rays for everything)
anyway, my mom told the doc she thought she was having twins. he tried to say she was further along than she claimed to be. (but she knew when she'd had sex...) anyway, he didn't believe her and made her get an xray.
we're both fine. 28 years old. happily married w/ baby girls of our own.

btw










and







: congratulations.


----------



## misstam (Sep 25, 2006)

i dont think one time is going to matter..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joli* 
I am so upset now, on tuesday I had 1 dental x-ray to check a filling I had done a month ago that has been bothering me. On tuesday I was due for AF and I felt like it was coming, so I wasn't to concerned. Today, 4 days late I find out I'm pregnant, I feel like such an idiot, idiot, idiot. What if something happens to my baby, it will be all my fault.





















I can't stop thinking about what I have done. The reason the x-ray was taken was because the dentist thought I might have an abscess from the symptoms I described, but thank goodness it wasn't. So, at least I don't have to worry about further treatment. The only plus side to this is my dentist always uses 2 lead aprons on childbearing aged women. But, I feel awful, has anyone else had a similar experience, or could someone at least give me some hope. I feel terrible.







:


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a full mouth set of x-ray's, went diving off high rocks into a lake, and smoked until I found out I was 17 weeks pregnant! My dd is perfectly ok. Stuff happens, but you can't hold yourself responsible if you don't even know about it.


----------



## ashley1972 (Jun 25, 2005)

I had to have a chest x-ray when I was 13 weeks pregnant (I knew I was) for a medical reason - it was an awful decision and I felt so terrible about it. I spoke with several different doctors including a fetal medicine specialist, and they all assured me that the amount of radiation in one or two photos is very very minimal. In fact I was told that I'd be exposed to more radiation during my flight to Europe the next week...

I really wouldn't worry about it, especially at this point. Just give your baby everything you can from this point out to ensure he or she is healthy.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I had a full torso x-ray at the chiropractor before I found out I was pregnant - everything was fine, our daughter is perfect, has never been sick and is extremely bright.
Try not to worry Mama









Keri


----------



## Mom2Ellis (Sep 8, 2005)

I had teeth x-rays when I was about 16 weeks pregnant. I didn't think anything about it since they put the lead drape over me, but then started thinking about it and talked to my OB about it. She said that teeth x-rays are very concentrated in one area and have minimal radiation. NO WORRIES~!


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I had to had an x-ray of my foot when I was 12 w pregnant. I had to do it since I fell and was afraid that this was a fructure. My OB and foot doctor assured me that it is totally safe. To comfort you, the dose you get from dental x-ray is less than the one I got for my foot. You are definitly safe.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Dental X-rays are a fraction of the strength of normal X-rays. I wouldn't worry. I'm a vet tech, so I learned all about X-rays in school.

Plus it wasn't that long ago that X-rays were a standard prenatal test to check for cephalo-pelvic disproportion. They used to X-ray late in pregnancy to see if the baby was small enough to fit through the mother's pelvis. (they figured out that they can't really tell)


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marketinggirl* 
everything is probably fine. my mom had an xray when she was pregnant in 1978 with me and my twin sister. (i guess this was before, when they did x-rays for everything)
anyway, my mom told the doc she thought she was having twins. he tried to say she was further along than she claimed to be. (but she knew when she'd had sex...) anyway, he didn't believe her and made her get an xray.
we're both fine. 28 years old. happily married w/ baby girls of our own.










and







: congratulations.

btw The doctor did that with my mom too!

He also didn't believe her.







: I guess our hearts were beating in unison, and one of us was hiding behind the other. My mom still has the xray of us too.

I remember being a nervous wreck while pregnant with my son, wondering about all the stuff I took before I knew I was pregnant.

It is pretty amazing how resilient our bodies can be.

On a side note, does anyone know if pusatilla (those little pellets for colds) are safe when pregnant. I am pretty sure I am pregnant and just took several doses a couple of days ago...







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I had an x-ray just a few days after finding out I was pregnant. I fell off a horse I didn't expect to fall off of and we thought I might've broken my leg. Wore two aprons and didn't take any more films than were absolutely necessary (maybe 3, I think). DD is just fine.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I also think everything will be totally fine. I had to have a root canal with dd1, and let me tell you, that's a lot of x-rays. I always had a lead apron. She's fine, I think


----------



## pinaybabe23 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarah_bella1050*
> 
> I had a full mouth set of x-ray's, went diving off high rocks into a lake, and smoked until I found out I was 17 weeks pregnant! My dd is perfectly ok. Stuff happens, but you can't hold yourself responsible if you don't even know about it.


Hey sarah about the xrays was this without a lead apron???


----------

